# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  livre oracle 9i guide du dba

## coco-sup

bonsoir, 

Je cherche (neuf ou d'occasion) un livre qui s'appelle _Oracle 9i Guide du DBA_, diter chez Oracle Press. Je cherche une dtion franaise depuis plusieurs semaines sur tous les sites de ventes en lignes et pas moyen de mettre la main dessus   :8O:  
A chaque fois, seul le livre pour la version 10g est disponible... est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ce livre n'est plus dit, ou alors o je pourrais me le procurer ?

Sinon, devrais je quand mme acheter celui pour la 10g ? y a t-il de relles diffrences entre les 2 versions (tant donn que je passe actuellement les certifications pour la 9i) ?

Merci pour vos conseils aviss   ::D:

----------


## Pomalaix

Bonjour

Effectivement, sur amazon, on peut voir que ce bouquin est en rupture de stock, et chez Eyrolles, qu'il est en rimpression.
A moins que le libraire du coin en ait un dans le fond d'un carton, a risque d'tre dur  trouver rapidement.

Si vous comprenez assez bien l'anglais, je vous recommande le kit de certification de chez Sybex, pour moi c'est le manuel le plus adapt (et pourtant je suis particulirement anglophobe).

----------


## coco-sup

Merci pour ta rponse, je vais regarder de cot de sybex pour voir ce qu'il propose, mais je pense rester sur ma premire impression car apparemment       "Oracle 9i Guide du dba" est considr comme une rfrence par mal de site (y compris developpez.com   ::D:  ) , donc si d'autres personnes ont une ide sur l'art et la manire de se le procurer   ::wink::

----------


## Jaouad

Malgr les pavs ( + de 1000 pages ) il ne faut pas prendre ces bouquins uniquement si tu souhaites apprendre sur des domaines ou parties d'oracle. Si tu veux appronfondir ta connaissance ces livres sont  partir d'un niveau limit .

----------


## coco-sup

Merci pour vos conseils, c'est vrai que j'ai t un peu du du premier livre que j'ai achet (Oracle 9i Notions Fondamentales Chez Oracle Press) qui ne traitait que succitement des diffrentes possiblits d'Oracle... je pensais btement que le "Guide du DBA" serait plus complet mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas selon toi Jaouad...   ::(:  
Merci pour vos conseil ! je vais largir mes recherches pour trouver quelquechose qui me permettent de bien approfondir !

----------


## LIT016

regarde du cot de chez Tsoft !!!

----------

